# Anyone!?



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

I got to thinkin', and I realized I've NEVER seen someone with a chihuahua fursona.

Is there anyone here who does? :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

If someone had a Chihuahua fursona, I'd probably kick it. :3


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> If someone had a Chihuahua fursona, I'd probably kick it. :3


 

this exactly


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> If someone had a Chihuahua fursona, I'd probably kick it. :3



But chihuahuas are friends! :3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Isnt htere someone here with that weird mutant chihuahua as an icon? Lol no offense btw


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

I hate the noisy little buggers.

Kitties ftw~


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I hate the noisy little buggers.
> 
> Kitties ftw~



I have a chihuahua. :3
I keep tellin' him to fall down the stairs and die so my mom will get a cat.
But I luff him x3
...But someone with a chihuahua fursona would be even more amazing.

& RoqsWolf... if we're thinkin' of the same one, I THINK that's a hyena. Iunno xD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

I have one, too. It's my football.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine is a soccer ball. :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

I mean, look at the friggin' thing! It's so kickable!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2593592


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

HE'S CUUUUUTE D:
I should put a picture of MINE. He's the truly kickable one here.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank god that one's actually just a foster puppy.

However, we do own another one. He's perfect football size.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 3, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Isnt htere someone here with that weird mutant chihuahua as an icon? Lol no offense btw


 
Ricky does XD.  But I wouldn't kick that chihuahua, cause it looks genetically altered and rabidly insane.


----------



## Shino (Aug 3, 2009)

Those little rat-dogs are ugly. I slap you for your pitiful suggestion.

But yeah, no. Just no.


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 3, 2009)

CrisisAbort just drew someone's chihuahua fursona last night on her ustream (check out her page for the finished picture). I'm not sure who's character it was, so if they've been mentioned already, sorry C:


----------



## Asswings (Aug 3, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Ricky does XD.  But I wouldn't kick that chihuahua, cause it looks genetically altered and rabidly insane.



I used to have that same chihuahua on an icon. XD


----------



## Shindo (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2573338


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 3, 2009)

What about a pug fursona? I haven't seen many of those.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> What about a pug fursona? I haven't seen many of those.


Oh gawd! Now we're just getting ahead of ourselves! xD


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2009)

Chihuahuas are dog abortions so evil they came back to life by witchcraft of Satan, himself.


----------



## Hir (Aug 3, 2009)

They're scrawny, cowardly and ugly.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 3, 2009)

It seems to me the only dogs anyone is interested in on here are Shiba Inus, German Shepherds, St. Bernards, Huskies (dear god... so many huskies...), and other assorted wolf-dog hybrids.
No tiny dogs to be found.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 3, 2009)

MonkeyHead said:


> It seems to me the only dogs anyone is interested in on here are Shiba Inus, German Shepherds, St. Bernards, Huskies (dear god... so many huskies...), and other assorted wolf-dog hybrids.
> No tiny dogs to be found.



I think I saw a dachshund once on here. Think.
YAY FOR BALTO-LIKE WOLF-DOG HYBRIDS!!! :3


----------



## ChapperIce (Aug 3, 2009)

Lol no yay for the huskies. Originality plz?



It's be interesting to see a dachshund since the longer body and their stubby legs (I'm staring at my dachshunds right now trying to picture it and I can't.)


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm more of a cat person, but if I had to pick a type of dog, it'd be a Border-Collie...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 3, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> I'm more of a cat person, but if I had to pick a type of dog, it'd be a Border-Collie...



<3

The only dogs I like are pomeranians. They're so cute.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

Rottweilers.

Those dogs are so awesome.

Small breeds suck.  >:C


----------



## DJLab (Aug 4, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> <3
> 
> The only dogs I like are pomeranians. They're so cute.



Some Pomeranians bark a lot when they see strangers. A LOT.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 4, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Some Pomeranians bark a lot when they see strangers. A LOT.


Yeah, but they don't bark as loud as fucking Chihuahuas. Plus, they make excellent mops.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

Small dogs are only good for substitute footballs.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Rottweilers.
> 
> Those dogs are so awesome.
> 
> Small breeds suck.  >:C


rottweilers... don't they drool excessively?


----------



## ForeverAfter (Aug 21, 2009)

Not a Chihuahua, my 'sona is a Miniature Pinscher. A lot of dumb fucks confuse them with Chihuahuas, which I don't understand. They look nothing a like. They're features are totally different and the majority of Chihuahua's I've met are nasty as hell. Min Pins can be bitches too, but I breed them.. and from all the min pins I've dealt with, only mommy is a complete ass haha


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

Dunno any chihuahuas, but two of my friends are a Yorkie and, get ready for this, a Giant Schnauzer. When was the last time you saw an anthro Schnauzer walking around?


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I saw a chihuahua once but has another seen any Jackalopes anywhere? o.o


----------



## Nargle (Aug 30, 2009)

Need moar toy breeds!! o.o I was thinking about having a Papillon fursona, but I dunno, I don't like making fursonas that resemble pets. A Keeshond isn't a toy breed, but at least it isn't a german shepherd or a husky.

Also, screw all of you for being prejudice against dog breeds >=( You suck, majorly.



GoodEats said:


> I think I saw a chihuahua once but has another seen any Jackalopes anywhere? o.o



I've seen quite a few, actually, at least on DA.


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Also, screw all of you for being prejudice against dog breeds >=( You suck, majorly.



I second this!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Also, screw all of you for being prejudice against dog breeds >=( You suck, majorly.



lu2


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2009)

To the OP, this is the furry fandom...OF COURSE THERE IS


----------



## Glitch (Aug 31, 2009)

Chihuahuas make excellent hood/grill ornaments.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 31, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> I second this!



I'm glad you agree, this sort of thing REALLY pisses me off, and has cause a lot of unnecessary suffering for innocent dogs.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Chihuahuas make excellent hood/grill ornaments.



lol


----------

